# Hostigation now offers DDoS filtering for all LA services



## MannDude (Feb 3, 2016)

Just got this email:



> DDoS Filtering has been added for all services in Los Angeles - https://www.quadranet.com/enterprise-solutions/ddos-mitigation/ for more details, we have 10Gbps / 15M PPS protection Always On, exceed that limit and your IP will be null routed. Do not test it, I know it works (This falls under the "Don't be a dick" rule)



Hostigation is one of my favorite providers, glad to see them include this feature!


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Feb 3, 2016)

hehe.  Love the casual "just don't be a dick"


----------



## MannDude (Feb 4, 2016)

It's a good rule. Hostigation is one of my favorite companies and I don't think I've ever had issues with my service that was a result of some asshole abusing theirs.


----------

